# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Zwarte stipjes in diarree.

## Wilma1964

Hoi, ik heb al meer dan een week diarree het loopt eruit, sinds vandaag zie ik ook zwarte stipjes in mijn ontlasting. Weet iemand wat dat is? Ik heb geen voedingsmiddelen met zaadjes ofzo gegeten. Ook heb ik een branderig gevoel van de ene zij naar de andere zij en is mijn maag opgeblazen. :Frown:

----------

